# Patternmaster



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Im looking at getting a patternmaster for my Beretta Ext. Correct me if im wrong..... there is two types i can buy. An extended. or and extended full. What would u recommend? Going to be used for long range shooting for ducks and geese. thanxs


----------

